# Store: animal jungle -va beach



## Neeko (Aug 18, 2011)

This is what pet stores should be like. Had a serval (cat) in a display room wouldn't look at me... i think it knows about cameras. A big asian water monitor i think, major mitchells cockatoos, b&g macaws, catlinas, quakers, bare eyed cockatoos, a hyacinth macaw, all sorta of small animals. HUGE amount of fresh and salt water fish. Reptiles galore as well. Have a few pics. For the most part staff was friendly and animals looked well taken care of.


----------



## tora (Aug 18, 2011)

The first picture preview scared me, haha. It looks like a big wound. 
That stingray is really cool though, I've never seen one in a petstore before!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah that place is awesome. They had a marmoset but it passed away while i was living in Ma... Its a fun place to go for a real viewing exp.


----------



## james.w (Aug 18, 2011)

Do they charge you to go in?


----------



## Neeko (Aug 18, 2011)

nope, the bird rooms are just a bunch of birds hang out on hanging toys and rope. They aren't mean but they didn't step up for me. I like my fingers So I didn't push it. I worked with a bird breeder specializing in large birds for 7months so if i want o see some super sweet birds i pop over to her house. She does put me to work socializing them though but its always fun.
Heres their site, they have a video on there that showcase the cool stuff http://www.animaljungle.com/index.html


----------



## james.w (Aug 18, 2011)

Thats pretty cool. There is a decent shop in San Diego, but they charge admission to go through the "zoo".


----------



## Neeko (Aug 18, 2011)

That's bleeding the stone a bit... i mean animal jungle only has the monitor and the serval as their show case (not for sale) Everything else is just animals for sale, but a huge selection.


----------

